# Kickstand help



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2014)

Working on a 61 Higgins flightliner and have no idea about this kickstand. This is what was inside the frame. Was there a pin holding it in? Any help would be great. Thanks, rob.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks like a Schwinn copy, changed enough to stay out of court. 
There should be a pin, my guess it would assemble from right to left: small washer, spring, slit washer, install into frame aligning split in washer with the bumps inside the barrel somehow.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2014)

*Three little bumps*

Inside the housing. But I have no idea how the spring interacts with them. Very strange design.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 20, 2014)

Right, looks like the slot in the washer allows it to pass by the bumps, and somehow the bumps hold the KS in place?


----------



## djheffer (Jun 20, 2014)

This might help.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2014)

*That helps a lot*



djheffer said:


> This might help.
> 
> View attachment 156752




Thanks for the pic. Now I need to find a pin.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 20, 2014)

Maybe you have to come in from the open side of the barrel and rotate the slotted washer with a screwdriver or similar once the KS is installed so the bumps hold the washer in.


----------



## BMW335i (Jun 21, 2014)

I had the same problem and it took me 10 min to fix.
First put a pin through the hole like the picture shown and don't be afraid to drill through the hole to open if need be.
Secondly put the kickstand with the pin inside through the hole and on the other side ( sprocket side) put the spring inside and close
it with the washer.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 21, 2014)

I always repair kickstands with pins from the hardware store. I call them dowel pins but I feel like they're usually labeled something different. Just bring the kickstand to make sure it's a snug fit.


----------



## Duck (Jun 21, 2014)

jpromo said:


> I always repair kickstands with pins from the hardware store. I call them dowel pins but I feel like they're usually labeled something different. Just bring the kickstand to make sure it's a snug fit.



 A broken or dull drill bit cut to length works well in a pinch, too-


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 21, 2014)

*You guys are great!*

A trip to ace hardware and 41 cents later I got a dowel pin. Drilled through the one in the kickstand that was broken off and there it was, all back together. Thanks so much. Rob.


----------

